# New Company Startup ?'s



## newroofco (Sep 18, 2015)

Wanting to go out on my own and start my own residential roofing company in Texas.
Can any of you recommend sources for me to read up on and study that can educate me on all aspects of running the roofing business, such as insurance, licensing and permits, marketing, staffing, etc? I have read up on many websites but can only find general information. I am looking for a real publications rather than reading blogs, forums and short articles.


----------

